# Autographed books?



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Kindle books can't be autographed.  Do you have any autographed books?  I have books signed by authors

Erma Bombeck
Jimmy Carter
Deana Martin / biography of her father
Steven Clark / Disney: The First 100 Years
Roger Ebert
Richard Roeper
Debi Thomas / book about figure skating; Debi is not the author


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

*The Lobster Chronicles* by Linda Greenlaw (Maine author; she was the captain of the swordfishing boat in *The Perfect Storm*)
*
The Hunt for Red October* by Tom Clancy (first edition, published by the US Naval Institute)

L


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I just thought of another one . . . how could I forget?!

Popular book these days *Three Cups of Tea* by Greg Mortenson and Oliver Relin. I am related to Greg. His maternal grandfather and my father were brothers -- therefore Greg's mother and I are first cousins. My last name (not common) made it into the book on page 45 (print edition). Seems a little strange to read some names in the book and know these people first hand. That's never happened before.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*The only autographed book I own is Matt Birkbeck's "A Beautiful Child".

Neat tidbit Sandpiper *


----------



## quickfics (Oct 27, 2008)

Very few autographed books:

Most of F. Paul Wilson's "Repairman Jack" series
Some Bernard Cornwell
A couple Ray Bradbury
Jimmy Stewart's book of poems (the only one I had autographed in person)


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

Baby Shark by Robert Fate.  I sent him an email after reading it and not long after the book arrived in my mail box.


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

A few weeks ago I got Tony Horwitz's autograph on "A Voyage Long and Strange". Several years ago I waited on Salman Rushdie and he autographed "The Satanic Verses" for me. We actually had a couple hours warning that he was coming because the Secret Service came in to vet the restaurant.  (Soba Lounge in Pittsburgh).


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2008)

_Servant of the Bones_ by Anne Rice signed in person

_I Have No Mouth and I Must Scream_ (PC game) by Harlan Ellison


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

At one time my brother lived in Bangor, ME and was able to get Stephen King's autograph on several of the author's books. King would let residents leave copies of his books at the Bangor library and every now and then, he would pop in and sign them all for the owner to reclaim.

On Halloween, King used to sit in the cupola of his home in a lit window, either reading or working in plain sight of all the gawkers and trick-or-treaters while his wife gave out candy at the front door. As his fame grew, he had to abandon the practice out of security concerns.


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2008)

I've heard of similar stories about King. I am so jealous. I have loved him since I discovered _Carrie_ at age 13. Up until recently (_The Cell_), I read everything immediately on release. He seems to be slipping somewhat with age (either his or mine, not sure).


----------



## AndrewD2 (Oct 30, 2008)

Blackstaff and Blackstaff Tower by Steven Schend
Mistshore by Jayleigh Johnson
The Annotated Elminster by Ed Greenwood
Fellowship Fantastic and The Dimension Next Door by Various authors signed by Steven Schend


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

LuckyRainbow said:


> I've heard of similar stories about King. I am so jealous. I have loved him since I discovered _Carrie_ at age 13. Up until recently (_The Cell_), I read everything immediately on release. He seems to be slipping somewhat with age (either his or mine, not sure).


He was in a bad accident a few years ago. He was either walking or riding a bike (I can't remember which) and was hit by a minivan. It seems to have taken a toll in terms of his overall health and stamina.

L


----------



## GuidedRocketLauncher (Oct 30, 2008)

Leslie, you just don't know how jealous I am about your signed Tom Clancy book.

A book signed by the guy himself? Cool. A first edition? Even better cool. You got a first edition copy of the Naval Institute Press of "Hunt for Red October?" Oh _mannnn! _ He signed your first edition of his first book?? OhOhOh...word speechless, just woooofff! <grin>


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

GuidedRocketLauncher said:


> Leslie, you just don't know how jealous I am about your signed Tom Clancy book.
> 
> A book signed by the guy himself? Cool. A first edition? Even better cool. You got a first edition copy of the Naval Institute Press of "Hunt for Red October?" Oh _mannnn! _ He signed your first edition of his first book?? OhOhOh...word speechless, just woooofff! <grin>


You want to buy it? Make an offer. I have college loans for my son to pay off and a daughter still in high school....LOL

L


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2008)

Small Favor by Jim Butcher (I have all of his in hard cover that I could find.)


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I actually went back and looked at *The Hunt For Red October.* It is specifically signed to my husband (somehow my parents arranged this). It says: _To Tony Jendrek, best wishes, Tom Clancy_

Does having a name like that make an autographed book more or less valuable? I have no idea, I am curious.

Thanks,

L


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2008)

Not sure if it really increases the monitary value or not, but I know that my personalized signed copy is priceless to me.


----------



## apperrault (Nov 1, 2008)

My wife has a personalized autographed copy of a cookbook by her favorite chef, David Rosengarten, and it is priceless to her.  It took a bit of work for me to get it, since he doesn't do that many book signings, but he did it and she loves it!!

By the way, are there any Kindle versions of Cook Books?  I would love to get some.  we love to cook, and having it available on my kindle would be cool!!!


app


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

From watching Antiques Roadshow, yes, autograph can increase value of book.  Value-wise, it's better if it's not dedicated.


----------



## RovingSoul (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, my mother has several autographed books by the same author. I forget who. I'll ask her in the morning and update. But anyways, she was looking at two of the books one day, and realized that the signatures were obviously different. So, she emailed the author, and sent him pictures of the sigs, and, as it turned out, someone was faking his signatures and selling them as real. He was very grateful, and sent her a new copies of several of her faked sig books, with real sigs. It was pretty neat.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Sandpiper said:


> From watching Antiques Roadshow, yes, autograph can increase value of book. Value-wise, it's better if it's not dedicated.


Interesting, thanks!

L


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Have more since I started this thread:

Sarah Ban Breathnach
Howie Mandel (later today)
Marlee Matlin
Lisa Rinna

All four did book signings at local BIG Borders.


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

Anybody thought about having an author autographing your kindle?


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I have two autographed by Roger Zelazny: _Here There Be Dragons_ and _Way Up High_. They are children's books in a boxed set, #223 in a limited edition of 1000. While I don't read them regularly as I do most of his other works (they are young children's picture books), I value them greatly as he is my favorite author, and unfortunately was taken from us at much too young an age in 1995.


----------



## Sporadic (May 1, 2009)

Mr. Shivers by Robert Jackson Bennett - He's a goon (SomethingAwful) and was giving away ARCs of his first book to the first five people who wanted one. He signed it before sending it to me.

Have A Nice Day: A Tale of Blood and Sweatsocks by Mick Foley - He was signing stuff at a baseball game his kid was batboy at.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I have several books autographed by Roger Zelazny. I think I have all the Mongo books by George Chesbro with his sig, and most of the early "Nameless" detective series by Bill Pronzini.

I also have all of J. Michael Straczynski's fiction signed by him.

And a few other odds and ends, such as Natural History of Nonsense by Bergen Evans, a Pratchett or two, some McGarrity, a Grafton, an Earl Emerson, a copy of _White Night_ by Butcher, and one of my favorites: _My Man Godfrey_ by Eric Hatch (yes, the one the movie was made from).

Too bad my first edition of Dune isn't signed by the author. 

I have a Gretsch guitar signed by Fred Gretsch himself. That counts for something, too.

Mike


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I forgot about this one:



(The author, Scott Mingus, was my roommate in college for three years.  )


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I have started to collect autograpics od authors. So far I have gotten:
"Blood Noir" by Laurell k Hamilton
a signed cover flat of Vicki Pettersson's "City of Souls"


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

I have one of the Outlander series of books signed by Diana Gabaldon.  Cant remember which one though!   

My hubby writes (Australian) best sellers in the Business category.  Does that count?  Actually, he is in New York this week negotiating for the US release.  Lucky man.  I should be there too.  Plus they upgraded him from a cosy 'Queen' room to a 2 room suite at the Roosevelt.  Sigh.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Do signed bookplates count?  I have one signed by Crichton, got it by accident, sort of.  I'm not really an autograph-collecting person, but my cousin in England is, and so when one of his favorites is doing a signing in this area, I try to get one for him.  So I went to Borders for Crichton's signing a number of years ago, but because of the huge number of people, only the first hundred or so got their actual books signed, and the rest were handed a bookplate that he'd done earlier.  The staff was generous with those  --  they handed me two even though I only asked for one.  So one's still here...

Apart from that, I have several signed by my author grandfather...  a couple on old-fashioned steam locomotives, one tawdry romance novel, and one is on pre-war politics and was actually banned in postwar Germany.

Oh, and a volume of poetry published by a friend and former classmate.  Autographs by people whom I know do mean something to me, just not the ones by authors who are total strangers.


----------



## Britt (Feb 8, 2009)

I have "Tears for Water" by Alicia Keys and "Absolute Trust in the Goodness of the Earth" by Alice Walker both autographed (I didn't get to meet either of them, as both books were presents from my dad the poetry aficionado. As was my Kindle! )


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

I have 3 Pern books signed by Anne McCaffrey: The White Dragon, Moreta and The Masterharper of Pern.  And Dragon's Kin signed by Anne McCaffrey and Todd McCaffrey.  I didn't get to see them sign these.  My brother took them to a con they were at and had them signed for me as a suprise.  He got pictures but he kept them because he knows I will lose them.  Too bad he didn't grab the 1st 2 in the series; not a complaint just a wish.


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

I have The Edge signed by Dick Francis. Also have some books signed by author friends, who aren't famous. Yet.


----------



## ladyvolz (Dec 23, 2008)

I use to collect signed 1sts by my favorite mystery/thriller authors and have a lot of signed books.  

Michael Connelly
Randy Wayne White
T. Jeff Parker
Alex Kava
P.J. Tracy
Boston Teran
John Sandford
Preston & Child
Ridley Pearson
Dennis Lehane
Tess Gerritsen
Earl Emerson
Robert Crais
John Connolly
Nevada Barr
Jan Burke
Baron Birtcher


to name a few.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Pushka said:


> I have one of the Outlander series of books signed by Diana Gabaldon. Cant remember which one though!
> 
> My hubby writes (Australian) best sellers in the Business category. Does that count? Actually, he is in New York this week negotiating for the US release. Lucky man. I should be there too. Plus they upgraded him from a cosy 'Queen' room to a 2 room suite at the Roosevelt. Sigh.


I wish you had been able to come too! Although it's lousy weather here today.

I have an autographed graphic novel by Brooke McEldowney.  It's his version of Midsummer Night's Dream. The first copy I got had duplicates of some pages and was missing others, so when they sent me a new one, he autographed it! I had waited quite a while for the book to be printed so was really psyched at the autograph.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

scarlet said:


> I wish you had been able to come too! Although it's lousy weather here today.


So I hear, and today was his day to play tourist too! But if it snows it might be worth it.


----------

